# TrT need help!



## Grejbgik (Jan 15, 2018)

Im 37 twice a month I get 200mg of some of the best cyp I ever had 200mg but on the off weeks I dont get a shot it sucks so I was gonna try Rad 140 and Cardarine threw enhanced athlete. From what I'm hearing I will need to do a proper pct with clomid were can I get that compound from? Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 16, 2018)

Ask your doc to split up your injections to 100mg a week, tell em your feeling like shxt during the 2nd week....save your money from that other b/s


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 16, 2018)

You're 37 twice a month?  What are you the rest of the time?

You want to stop taking test and switch to a sarm?  Whatever, your life, do what you want, but don't expect the same results you get from test.  I assume your test is through, (not threw), a doctor so you cannot just pin as often as you want, so talk to the doc and see if he'll do it every week.  Two weeks is way too long for cyp, most do two times a week.

Google "research chemicals".  Lot's of places sell nolva and clomid (you'll also want nolva for PCT)


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> Im 37 twice a month I get 200mg of some of the best cyp I ever had 200mg but on the off weeks I dont get a shot it sucks so I was gonna try Rad 140 and Cardarine threw enhanced athlete. From what I'm hearing I will need to do a proper pct with clomid were can I get that compound from? Any help would be great! Thanks



Terrible idea. 

If if you are hypogonadal pct is unnecessary and won't do shit for you. Talk with your doctor and get once weekly injections. If he refuses get a new doctor or insist he test your testosterone levels the day before your next shot is due (at 13 days post injection). No doubt your test levels will be too low.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Terrible idea.
> 
> If if you are hypogonadal pct is unnecessary and won't do shit for you. Talk with your doctor and get once weekly injections. If he refuses get a new doctor or insist he test your testosterone levels the day before your next shot is due (at 13 days post injection). No doubt your test levels will be too low.



This right here.  I don’t know why they insist on two weeks.  See if you can get them to let you self administer.  Or find an endo that will. My endo let me self administer right off the bat, so they are out there.  I even split my dose to twice a week and felt like my levels stayed more even keel than once a week.  Good luck.


----------



## Grejbgik (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks.... Guys!


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> This right here.  I don’t know why they insist on two weeks.  See if you can get them to let you self administer.  Or find an endo that will. My endo let me self administer right off the bat, so they are out there.  I even split my dose to twice a week and felt like my levels stayed more even keel than once a week.  Good luck.



I did biweekly shots for 1.5 years and just switched to weekly a month ago. Can't tell a difference and since I started trt at 36 I've got hundreds of pins to go (hopefully). So I decided to save on scar tissue as recommended by others on this board. 

1/wk works fine IME.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 16, 2018)

My doc started me on a biweekly schedule. All I did was tell him I was having a hard time with busy life keeping track of injection weeks. That it would be easier and more beneficial for me to have a set day each week. He was more than happy to switch me to weekly. Talk to your doc man.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 16, 2018)

If you have access to one I suggest a specialized trt clinic. Well worth it from what little experience I ah e and what people here say about private docs.. 2 times a month is just dumb. I hope
You get squared away soon and get to feeling better bro


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 16, 2018)

i do enjoy enhanced athlete's content but sarms are still garbage imo


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> I did biweekly shots for 1.5 years and just switched to weekly a month ago. Can't tell a difference and since I started trt at 36 I've got hundreds of pins to go (hopefully). So I decided to save on scar tissue as recommended by others on this board.
> 
> 1/wk works fine IME.




Fair enough.  I felt like I was crashing a little bit by the end of the week.  My prescribed dose is only 120mg, so that could be part of it too.


----------

